# Planting in a 2.5 gal tank



## bserrano2

Hey all! So I've been in this redecorating process and after much debate have decided to try real plants. My issue is can they survive in a 2.5 gal aqueon mini bow? 

Currently my tank is filtered, has a cover, and has a 15-watt bulb which my betta and I find irritating. I usually keep the light on for maybe 30 minutes mostly because my betta becomes very irritated and restless. Been looking into ordering a new light that wont be as harsh as this one. 

My tank has gravel, and a 7.5 watt betta heater that keeps my tank at 80 degrees F. I also just got 2 small marimo moss balls. 

I am considering getting anubias (sp?) mostly because I read that it is low maintenance and hardy, and i think it looks pretty. But any suggestions would be great. 

Now I read that plant life in 2.5 gal tank can be very unstable and most plants(sometimes betta) die. I want to know if anyone has any experience planting with a 2.5 to please share, because I currently don't have the space for anything bigger (tank size wise) at the moment. I also don't want to put Navi at risk. 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## ledit0ut

I have a 2.6 gallon tank coming in tomorrow and will also be doing a planted tank. I'm also thinking of getting anubis, amazon swords and maybe a java fern. If they all fit :|.

I have a Nano Type-P led light and some seachem flourish excel with fourite substrate.


----------



## shooter

I set up a tank that size about 6 weeks ago and the plants have literally doubled in size already. But I used Amazonia Aqua Soil, a sand cap, and a specialty aquarium plant light.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Not planted a tank that size, but lighting is going to be your biggest factor. If you have decent lighting in the tank, the plants will probably do OK. If you have a cruddy LED light that comes with most tank kits, the plants will probably not thrive.


----------



## FrogBetta

I started with a tank about that size too. Anubias was doing great - I attaches mine to a rock, sometimes you can already buy them that way. Do not plant them, since they may rot.
Anubias are awesome, cos they need very little light. At first I did not even have a light - the tank was getting some daylight, but it was not directly at the window. My marimo and anubias were doing great, had no algae problem. I bought a liquid plant supplement, that you add once a month. All very low maintenance. Just make sure to get the small anubias version. Mine is flowering right now! (yes, they do that)


----------



## asun882

*Planted Tank*

Anubias are a great choice. Because they don't need a lot of light and are relatively slow growing. Meaning no dividing will be necessary. I just started my tank a couple months ago, and the plants are getting settled. My anubias is towards the back of the tank close to the striped leaves. Haven't had an issue with it so far, it is slightly covered in gravel to anchor it but has roots that are kind of everywhere along the gravel bed. This is a 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Sadist

I like my cryptocoryne that was labeled as "betta plant" at petco. It's really small, 2-4 inches tall and is thriving in my "low-med" lighting.


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I had a planted 2.5 gallon mini bow for a while, too, and this is the bulb that I used:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/lights...-catid-300073?var_id=36-16441&_t=pfm=category

I still use it in the 5 gallon tank I upgraded to, and all my plants are thriving with it. It also doesn't bother Edmond and looks very natural.

When I was running a 2.5 gallon tank, I had anubias, java fern (narrow leaf and windelov), crypts, and a marimo moss ball and they all did well. I tried to grow water wisteria too, but it didn't survive. I'm still not really sure what I did wrong with that. But any of the other plants I mentioned should do well with your setup.


----------



## bserrano2

shooter said:


> I set up a tank that size about 6 weeks ago and the plants have literally doubled in size already. But I used Amazonia Aqua Soil, a sand cap, and a specialty aquarium plant light.


Wow your tank looks awesome! And this was really set up only 6 weeks ago? What is your cleaning process like? I use a siphon so I know the soil would be a problem with that.


----------



## bserrano2

Thank you all for responding btw! 

asun882 i see you have a moss ball too! I love mine. I read that for anubias you have to tie it down, but is the gravel providing a good weight on holding on to the roots? 

IntrovertEJL I actually ordered the bulb last night from amazon, I read about it but now to hear from someone who actually uses it gives me assurance that I made a good buy. 

Sadist just googled a pic of your plant it looks really nice. Maybe I'll consider it once I start adjusting my tanks to live plants. 

Just as an update I went to my local Petland (its where i got Navi) and they had plants but they looked really bad and unhealthy. Hopefully this weekend I will have better luck looking, if not Im taking the online route for my plant purchases.


----------



## bserrano2

This is what my tank is looking like right now. I've ordered more gravel, and bulb for the plants. I can't wait to put plants in there so it doesn't look so bleh.


----------



## FrogBetta

You can plant the anubias in soil - but be careful not to bury the rhyzome - the thick part where the leaves grow out of. It will cause the plant to rot. I do have three out of 4 of my anubias plants in gravel, they are doing great.


----------



## FrogBetta

Nice photo just a thing I read somewhere on this forum, the betta hammock thingy you can buy in stores is actually kinda dangerous? The wire inside the plastic leaf can start to rust and leak stuff into water.


----------



## bserrano2

FrogBetta said:


> Nice photo just a thing I read somewhere on this forum, the betta hammock thingy you can buy in stores is actually kinda dangerous? The wire inside the plastic leaf can start to rust and leak stuff into water.


Thank you  

As for the hammock some come without the wire, but this one had it so what i did was using a small plier i pulled the wire out myself. Just have to be careful with it to avoid damaging the tip that goes into the suction cup.


----------



## shooter

I set up my new tank today with the plants that arrived in the mail.

Bserrano2: I just use a siphon, but just in the water column, I don't disturb the substrate with it. About once a month I spot clean the substrate using a turkey baster to get up some of the debris. It's easy with sand because everything just sits on the surface, it doesn't fall into the cracks of gravel.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Aww - that tiny marimo in there looks adorable!


----------



## shooter

Greenapp1es said:


> Aww - that tiny marimo in there looks adorable!


They are like little green tribbles. :lol: I love them too.


----------



## shooter

And NPT's can have clear water right off the bat if you are excruciatingly careful adding the water. I didn't have to do any water changes, and no brown water from the soil. No floaters either, phew!


----------



## bserrano2

I know when I ordered my marimo it came with the little one as an added bonus! Its so cute I love it!!! 

Shooter your tanks look great!! Where did you get the drift wood from?


----------



## shooter

bserrano2 said:


> I know when I ordered my marimo it came with the little one as an added bonus! Its so cute I love it!!!
> 
> Shooter your tanks look great!! Where did you get the drift wood from?


Thanks! I got the driftwood from my LFS - The Wet Spot.


----------



## bserrano2

So excited!!! Just got word my stuff is coming tomm!! and i ordered some Java fern too!! This is happening Im so hyped and ready for this!!! Navi is gonna love his home <3


----------



## BettaMummy87

The crypt tank is a 2 gallon, with a daylight clamp lamp shared between it and its neighbour. Sand only substrate, with root tabs. 

The red tank is a 2.5, John Innes #3 substrate, standard LEDs (SpuerfishWave 15litre). Plants have grown since this was taken. 

Can be done.


----------



## bserrano2

Bettamummy thank you for sending me your pics, your tanks look very nice. Question do you only use root tabs? or a liquid fertilizer? 

Im so glad that I have been able to talk to you guys, I feel like when I bring up the size of my tank I get the its too small talk but to see the amazing things you guys have done with your tanks has inspired me to get creative with mine. Thank you all


----------



## asun882

bserrano2 said:


> Thank you all for responding btw!
> 
> asun882 i see you have a moss ball too! I love mine. I read that for anubias you have to tie it down, but is the gravel providing a good weight on holding on to the roots?
> 
> IntrovertEJL I actually ordered the bulb last night from amazon, I read about it but now to hear from someone who actually uses it gives me assurance that I made a good buy.
> 
> Sadist just googled a pic of your plant it looks really nice. Maybe I'll consider it once I start adjusting my tanks to live plants.
> 
> Just as an update I went to my local Petland (its where i got Navi) and they had plants but they looked really bad and unhealthy. Hopefully this weekend I will have better luck looking, if not Im taking the online route for my plant purchases.


Yeah gravel works great, though with my Anubis even not tying it down it never really went anywhere. I just cleaned my tank and took it out of the tank to clean the leaves off (algae) and found that the roots had already started attaching to the gravel. I presume eventually it will attach to more and more and eventually just weight itself down ( not that it floats or anything)


----------



## BettaMummy87

bserrano2 said:


> Bettamummy thank you for sending me your pics, your tanks look very nice. Question do you only use root tabs? or a liquid fertilizer?
> 
> Im so glad that I have been able to talk to you guys, I feel like when I bring up the size of my tank I get the its too small talk but to see the amazing things you guys have done with your tanks has inspired me to get creative with mine. Thank you all



In both of those I use no liquids. Sand only (with the pink quartz) is root tabbed. No Carbon addititives. Red tank, with a soil substrate, has neither, as it is a dirt tank. If the dirt fails to maintain it in 6-12 months I will use tabs. No carbon in that tank, either.


----------



## CelticRavens

Your tanks look amazing. What are those plants with long trailing roots?


----------



## kman

Absolutely nothing wrong with a 2.5 gallon tank. Plants can be as lush as you want, just choose appropriate species for your soil and light conditions.

My tank uses only the cruddy LED that came with it (VERY low light), and has been doing great for a year. It gets liquid ferts added (sometimes), and every 6 months I stick in 2 root tabs. And of course regular water changes. But that's it. Insert substrate (Activ-Flora) with no innate fertilization.

Java Ferns, Anubias, Crypt Parva, and Dwarf Hair Grass. And some duckweed on top. Home to a betta and two Nerite snails.










Here's my prior scape from a year ago (fairly similar, different wood):










Even with these low tech conditions, I had to hack back the Java fern several times, and took out half the Anubias recently because they had grown out of the water, they got so big.


----------



## bserrano2

So heres an update on what my tank is looking like. I got java ferns, anubias and the 2 moss balls. I attached my anubias to a the betta tube for now until I can get driftwood. My little guy seems to be loving his new remodeled home. 

Kman love the tanks! I agree a 2.5 tank is great as long as it's cared for and well maintained it can be a great home for a betta.


----------



## bserrano2

kman said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with a 2.5 gallon tank. Plants can be as lush as you want, just choose appropriate species for your soil and light conditions.
> 
> My tank uses only the cruddy LED that came with it (VERY low light), and has been doing great for a year. It gets liquid ferts added (sometimes), and every 6 months I stick in 2 root tabs. And of course regular water changes. But that's it. Insert substrate (Activ-Flora) with no innate fertilization.
> 
> Java Ferns, Anubias, Crypt Parva, and Dwarf Hair Grass. And some duckweed on top. Home to a betta and two Nerite snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my prior scape from a year ago (fairly similar, different wood):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with these low tech conditions, I had to hack back the Java fern several times, and took out half the Anubias recently because they had grown out of the water, they got so big.


Hey I noticed you have floaters, does that help with blocking some of the light in the tank? Even now with this new daylight bulb Navi is going nuts. I thought he had fin rot, but after seeing him spazz with the light on I think hes hurting himself. So now I keep the light on under supervision cause I don't want my plants to die but I also don't want him to get hurt. So basically Im asking would floaters help keep him calm?


----------



## Vireo

Geez, I need to get better with my aquascaping!!

I have Anubias Nana and Hornwort in a 3 gal right now with a piece of driftwood (anubias is anchored on it currently). I used the hornwort mainly for cycling purposes... Seeing how many plants you guys have put into your own little tanks, I'm definitely considering getting more, and probably removing the hornwort (it's messy and eats up all of the plant nutrients).

I love the moss balls, I'm definitely picking up one of those in the future. They used to be hard to find, but now they are everywhere!


----------



## bserrano2

Vireo said:


> Geez, I need to get better with my aquascaping!!
> 
> I have Anubias Nana and Hornwort in a 3 gal right now with a piece of driftwood (anubias is anchored on it currently). I used the hornwort mainly for cycling purposes... Seeing how many plants you guys have put into your own little tanks, I'm definitely considering getting more, and probably removing the hornwort (it's messy and eats up all of the plant nutrients).
> 
> I love the moss balls, I'm definitely picking up one of those in the future. They used to be hard to find, but now they are everywhere!


LOL!! Thats how I feel, I see everyones tank and I'm like ok gotta get to work on this!! 

I love my moss ball, the seller I got mine from on amazon included the big one and a cute tiny one. I can honestly see why people maintain tanks just for them.


----------



## kman

bserrano2 said:


> Hey I noticed you have floaters, does that help with blocking some of the light in the tank? Even now with this new daylight bulb Navi is going nuts. I thought he had fin rot, but after seeing him spazz with the light on I think hes hurting himself. So now I keep the light on under supervision cause I don't want my plants to die but I also don't want him to get hurt. So basically Im asking would floaters help keep him calm?


It does block some of the light, yes, but the light on the Spec is so pathetic that hurts more than helps. I just like the look. They also do a good job of soaking up any excess nitrates.

If you have too much light for the betta, the solution is usually to add as much plants as you can reasonably fit, and/or some sort of cave or wood overhang (although the latter is tricky in a small tank). I find broad-leafed plants like Amazon Swords and Anubias, and even Java ferns, work well at providing overhead relief. You could add floaters like duckweed or frogbit, as a way of reducing light, but it reduces light for your plants, too, so be sure your plants are ok with reduced light.


----------



## Hothead360

I have one of those really simple 2.5 gallon tanks, and it works amazing! However, if you decide to do a planted aquarium that small, make sure it cycles before adding fish. It is easy to heavily plant a 2.5 gallon tank though, which would lessen the spikes in the cycle. And as everyone has said so far, lighting's important. If your betta doesn't like the intense bright light, then you'll either have to get surface plants to lessen the light coming through in at least a section of the tank, or go with low light plants, like anubias. Otherwise, without a good light, you cant do a planted tank. the plants will get sickly and lose all their leaves.


----------



## kman

^^ Using only Low light plants doesn't make it NOT a planted tank. Just saying.  It's very possible to have a lushly planted tank using only low light plants with only a crummy stock lighting fixture.


----------



## bserrano2

Just ordered some floaters yesterday so hopefully they help. All the plants I own currently are lowlight and I feel that they look nice in my small tank. They also are looking very healthy. 
I just keep a close eye on Navi since he has become aggressive towards his reflection. I've been working on fixing that problem too.


----------



## bserrano2

Here's an update!! (Maybe I should keep a journal? lol) I'm loving how my tank looks. Honestly am thankful for this forum, I've been able to find what I needed in the classifieds and everyone has been so helpful! Navi is happy and is showing signs of regrowth in his fins. Also thanks to everyone who has posted here sharing their tanks. It shows how awesome and cozy a small tank can be for a betta as long as its cared for properly. You guys rock!!!


----------



## shooter

shooter said:


> I set up my new tank today with the plants that arrived in the mail.
> 
> Bserrano2: I just use a siphon, but just in the water column, I don't disturb the substrate with it. About once a month I spot clean the substrate using a turkey baster to get up some of the debris. It's easy with sand because everything just sits on the surface, it doesn't fall into the cracks of gravel.


And now a month later and after lopping the tops off a bunch of plants that broke the surface...


----------



## shooter

Huh, I just realized looking at my photos that even my marimo is bigger. I didn't even know they were supposed to grow. Learn something new every day.


----------



## shooter

Crush and Bruce discussing the annoying gardener after I did a massive pruning and some plant removal this morning.


----------



## bserrano2

shooter said:


> Crush and Bruce discussing the annoying gardener after I did a massive pruning and some plant removal this morning.


Hey Shooter love the tanks!!!. Question do you have sand and soil? 

Im asking because Im considering doing the switch from gravel to soil but should I have sand too? 

ALso what do you use to clean the tank? I have a water siphon/gravel vaccuum thing, will that work with soil? 


BTW to everyone thanks again for posting here and sharing pictures of your tanks. I am starting up a journal to just rant and go on about my adventures in maintaining a betta tank of my own.


----------



## Tree

I have gravel for all of my natural planted tanks. what ever works well for you. I wont do sand because I heard it can get messy when cleaning out with a vacuum. but then again, sand is much easier holding down the dirt. they both have their pros and cons. and yes that will work just fine for dirt. just make sure to not stick the whole vacuum in the gravel or sand or else it will disrupt the dirt. Just clean the top or the cap. 

here is my 2.6 gallon tank:


----------



## bserrano2

Tree said:


> I have gravel for all of my natural planted tanks. what ever works well for you. I wont do sand because I heard it can get messy when cleaning out with a vacuum. but then again, sand is much easier holding down the dirt. they both have their pros and cons. and yes that will work just fine for dirt. just make sure to not stick the whole vacuum in the gravel or sand or else it will disrupt the dirt. Just clean the top or the cap.
> 
> here is my 2.6 gallon tank:


Very nice tank. 

I personally love gravel, just been seeing a lot tanks with sand and was concerned about the mess it would make in my room during water changes and cleanings. I think Im going to consider soil with gravel on top.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I find sand much, much easier to keep. Waste and leftover food remain on top instead of sinking in the crevices so is easy peasy to vacuum; no "deep" cleaning is ever necessary. It is not at all messy. Don't understand where that one started? :-?


----------



## arhode

IntrovertEJL said:


> I had a planted 2.5 gallon mini bow for a while, too, and this is the bulb that I used:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/fish/lights/aqueon-mini-compact-fluorescent-aquarium-lamp-zid36-16441/cat-36-catid-300073?var_id=36-16441&_t=pfm=category
> 
> I still use it in the 5 gallon tank I upgraded to, and all my plants are thriving with it. It also doesn't bother Edmond and looks very natural.
> 
> When I was running a 2.5 gallon tank, I had anubias, java fern (narrow leaf and windelov), crypts, and a marimo moss ball and they all did well. I tried to grow water wisteria too, but it didn't survive. I'm still not really sure what I did wrong with that. But any of the other plants I mentioned should do well with your setup.


Were all of these plants in your 2.5 gallon tank with your Betta?


----------

